# Pictures of my meeces for DomLangowski



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I promised some pictures for you so here they are.

Boys <3
Sam - Broken Chocolate & Tan








Frodo - Black & Tan








Gandalf - Dove & Tan








Gimili - Agouti









Girls <3
Merry - Self Black








Pippin - Longhaired Chocolate Self








Pop - Self Black


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

*steals*


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Aww they are gorgeous


----------

